# What tools do you use?



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I was posting on another thread and got thinking about what the UK electricians use. Klein? Greenlee? others? Have you ever used a Wiggy?, solenoid voltage detector. It would be interesting to know, who knows ? I may need to get one of the tools that you guys use. Cannot have enough of them you know.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

No Klein or Greenlee in the UK [well I've never seen them and I am a Toolophile]


Wiggy???? I know not of what you talk. going to google it


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Wiggy is a term for Wiggins. It is a solenoid type voltage tester and has been around since 1918. Many guys still use them, the younger guys all swear by the non-contact voltage tester. Many refer to the non-contact as a "tic". So no Klein or GreenLee, what about Knipex, Ideal, GardnerBender, and Channellock? I too am a toolophile.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Wiggy is a term for Wiggins. It is a solenoid type voltage tester and has been around since 1918. still a mystery to me Many guys still use them, the younger guys all swear by the non-contact voltage tester. Many refer to the non-contact as a "tic".Ah, that in the UK is a VoltStick, i prefer the one with sound as well So no Klein or GreenLee, what about Knipex, yesIdeal, GardnerBender,I have one but rarely use it as I hardly ever do metal conduit and Channellock? No I too am a toolophile.


my stuff is mainly
Irazola
boddingtons
Facom
Sibille
Wiha
Wera
Freidrich
Britool
Accesa

test kit is Fluke
Robin
Megger
Seaward

power tools
Dewalt
Makita


search on here for 'whats in your bag'...pics forever:thumbup:


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

*boddingtons*
Isn't that the name of an ale also?


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

wingz said:


> *boddingtons*
> Isn't that the name of an ale also?


OH YEAH IT IS! that is some good brew!


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

wingz said:


> *boddingtons*
> Isn't that the name of an ale also?


 
There is a place near me that sells beers from all over the world. I like the bitters the best. You know the IPA and such, but the price is very expensive. There are some American micro-breweries that make a very good product and they are more reasonable. I like Bass Ale, but my pocketbook allows me to buy Saranac IPA. It is brewed in upstate NY and you guys would like it.


----------



## nutsla (Oct 21, 2009)

I have this fantastic 8" adjustable that works really well, there are no identifying marks, I'm guessing they must have gotten rubbed off with all the use it has had. my mates are jealous of it because they only have a 6" rigid version. It gets really hot whenit is over used.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

wingz said:


> *boddingtons*
> Isn't that the name of an ale also?


Oh yes!

gets funny looks when HMRC [ IRS] comes to visit...then I show them a box of 1000V insulated tools with boddingtons on it:laughing:


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

lol so what if i take my kliens over to the UK and worked their? lol. i'd have to switch to metric tho. lol


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I was looking at Boddington tools today on thier website, they look like good tools. I also learned some more terminology.

UK USA
Engineer Pliers Linesmans (SideCutters)
Telephone Pliers Needlenose
SideCutters Diagonal Cutting Pliers (Dikes)
Spanner Wrench


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

you'll also learn that the Loo is the toilet. lol. but when ever i go to visit my grandpa in England(who's a electrician and a electrical engineer) i tend to have to ship back tools from him that i can't use lol(damn metric system) but yea their is no real difference between the tools except one is standard system(US) and one is Metric(everyone else).


----------

